# My son's eagle scout project



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2018)

My kid is working on his eagle project today. Building a new warning house for the local park ice skating rink. I'll post more as we progress

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2018)

silverado works well for DC- way to think out of box...  Great project- remind me never to come there in winter- normally our Ice is is not thick enough to skate....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hope they at least remembered to roll the windows up!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2018)

Great project, but looks rather small. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Great project, but looks rather small. Chuck



It'll be 8x8 we're a small town. They also wanted it easy to move so they can put it in the city garage in the off season

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2018)

Two walls up....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jasonb (Jun 23, 2018)

Very cool. I am a Eagle scout. What a big accomplishment that will be for him. It has definitely paid off for me and am glad I was pushed to finish it. Also looks great on the resume and was always a talking point during job interviews over the years. Congratulations only a little more ways to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2018)

At the end of day one the walls are up and the trusses built.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 24, 2018)

Good useful project. Looks like a good troop.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

Very cool Colin!


----------



## David Hill (Jun 27, 2018)

Great project!
Always happy to see dedication pay off.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2018)

looking good.....

nice hat too....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

